# Simple Mail Server with Web based admin



## JaimeLopes (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

I have little experience with BSD, but some with Linux.

My office has +-20 users on PCs and Macs. I have successfully setup a Gateway/Proxy/firewall using ClearOS which works quite well with load balancing etc...
I have also setup another machine to share files on the network using Ubuntu Server, Samba and webmin.

Both these machine can be easily managed from my desk using a web browser and if needed an ssh terminal.

I have tried googling it, but can't seem to find a simple, preferably with screenshot tutorial on setting up a mail server with FreeBSD that can be remote managed via a web interface.

Could someone please direct me to one...

The machine I'm going to use is an old 500Mhz, 256M, 8Gb PC that I just want to work as an internal mail server. People in my office cannot get it in their heads that email is not the way to send files around the office, so I'm partially giving in to their persistence in overloading our web/email server based in germany (we are in South Africa) so I don't want to install anything that I don't need, and since it will 100% internal I don't think I need it to be secure, so no firewall, spam etc... I'm thinking:

FreeBSD + Sendmail + Webmin

If it's possible to install webmin and do all the sendmail setup from there I would prefer that as I'm a little more familiar with webmail, and GUIs than with the terminal and text based config files

Thx


----------



## anomie (Feb 18, 2011)

Webmin is a good approach to this problem, and IIRC it has modules for sendmail, postfix, and qmail. (Maybe others, too.) 

Nevertheless: please get a good book on FreeBSD* and read about MTA operation and security before deploying this. Even if you're putting it on an internal network. (Remember that security threats come from both outside and inside.) 

---
* I don't know the author / publisher, and don't get paid to suggest that.


----------



## rusty (Feb 18, 2011)

Not on my FreeBSD box atm but I'm pretty sure this magazine is the issue with a decent mailserver howto. 
It may provide some usefyl details even though it's not based around Webmin.

Probably help if I actually posted a link to the magazine...
http://bsdmag.org/magazine/1627-bsds-and-solaris


----------



## aragon (Feb 20, 2011)

How about:

FreeBSD + Postfix + Postfixadmin


----------



## JaimeLopes (Feb 21, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone, I will have a look at all of these options!


----------

